# Any Excel Gurus?



## jeb6294 (Dec 13, 2006)

Generally I'd say I'm pretty advanced when it comes to Excel, but I've come up with something and I'm not sure if Excel will do it or not.

Basically, I've got a chart being created from four columns of numbers. The four columns create two intersecting lines on the chart. Is there a way for Excel to calculate the value where these two lines insect on the x-axis based on those 4 columns or do I need to keep doing it by hand?

I found a way, but it is pretty involved and it's not "automatic", i.e. you have to put in some more info and then push a button to get the number. I want something that'll just give you the number as the three columns of numbers are being created.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 13, 2006)

Ifs, thens, and equals should be able to get you there. Good luck.

That sounds like a quadratic equation?


----------



## McEngr (Dec 13, 2006)

jeb,

Are you using an hlookup or vlookup? If so, then you could greatly reduce your amount of time. Also, vlookup will usually only provide the "nearest" value to the source that you're looking for, so it wouldn't be exact unless you set it up right.

McEngr

~ps~

You wouldn't happen to be putting a wind components and cladding speadsheet together would you? I'd be willing to pay because it's quite involved!!!


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Dec 13, 2006)

Please send me a copy of the spreadsheet with what you want done and I will do it and provide the instructions for how to do it. It is easier if I just take a look and do it instead of guessing what you want.


----------

